# "A great moment in American history," NRA's Wayne LaPierre says



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Every once in a while something good will come out of DC. I believe this is one of those moments.









http://www.cnn.com/2010/CRIME/06/28/us.scotus.handgun.ban/index.html?hpt=T1


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

They are right at this moment putting a new judge on board that will challenge this in the future along with other freedoms.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Saw the same thing Chris. http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/29/us/29scotus.html
Ed, we can only hope level heads will prevail if and when she is confirmed.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

wilded said:


> They are right at this moment putting a new judge on board that will challenge this in the future along with other freedoms.


Ed, I pray that it does not happen. However our freedoms are being striped from us.

I was interested in what Chicago had to say. !!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Geez, Do we have the right to point a gun at a child ?? a spouse ?? Where did that come from ? I bet Mayor Daley got an A+ in Drama class.


----------



## tunered (Feb 5, 2010)

It is not right that these people are appointed, they are making decisions that effect me and you, me and you should be able to Vote them in or out of office. Just my rant about this. ed


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Tunered-----YOU are ABSOLUTELY RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Amen !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

tunered said:


> It is not right that these people are appointed, they are making decisions that effect me and you, me and you should be able to Vote them in or out of office. Just my rant about this. ed


 That was our downfall of our country, appointed people that changed laws!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks like justice Kennedy is going to stay on for a while---he's pro gun


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank the Lord ! He's not related to the clan from Mass. is he ?


----------



## MudEngineer (Jul 12, 2010)

Every person that owns a gun and or loves freedom should email or call their Senators and make sure that Elena Kagan does not get confirmed to the Supreme Court. She is major anti-gun.


----------

